

Data Point of the Week: Stock Options - robertjmoore
https://blog.rjmetrics.com/2015/07/30/what-are-stock-options/

======
dang
Promotional voting is not allowed on Hacker News.

We want people to vote for a story because they personally found it
intellectually interesting, not because they or their friends or employer have
something to promote.

------
jthandy
I am now on my third startup and have never seen a dollar from my option
grants, but I am forever optimistic. I would hate to be in a job where I
didn't have at least some component of equity comp. I wonder if that's
rational of me? Would love to have the data to show whether or not it's an
economically rational decision in aggregate to prefer equity-based comp for
startup employees vs. just asking for cash.

~~~
hankmh
I'm in the same boat as you. But to play devil's advocate for a moment: it's
clear that equity based comp is a better deal for the founders/principals than
it is for the employees, especially later (post C and beyond) employees whose
equity compensation is but a rounding error in the options pool.

Accessible educational content could help level the uneven negotiation plane
that is later stage startup/employee compensation decisions. I don't know if
this is the video that could reach the masses, but it's a good start... or,
attempt, at least. Maybe?

------
luck87
Because money is not the final purpose.. maybe in a utopia, money is only a
tool to reach something else. Like John Lennon, I am a dreamer but I'm not the
only one.

